# Kickstand for touring bike with disc brakes (Volae kickstand gizmo?)



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Usually on my touring bike I use a greenfield chainstay kickstand, but the new frame I want is a disc brake frame, and the caliper is in the way.

Do any of you use the Volae kickstand gizmo, that bolts to the drop out, and allows you to use a regular greenfield kickstand?

Or do you have any other solutions?


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a 2008 Fuji Touring Bike and only use a clickstand and love it.
I have nothing to do with the company I am just a happy customer check them out at
Click-Stand The Only Portable Folding Bicycle Kickstand!


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

I have considered, and read about the clickstand in the past. I have some concerns though. I worry about someone tripping over it at a dark campsite, or it slipping on snow covered pavement.

I may just have to pay a fabricator or a machinist to make me something.


----------

